
Ask HN: What are some programming trade offs that are interesting to you? - anthony-j-c
Examples of this would be a trade off between readability and flexibility, or adding too many comments versus not enough.
======
ankurdhama
Extensible code vs Easy to follow and understand code. Both are inversely
proportional to each other.

